# Green anti-freeze



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Its just as bad as it used to be. Who was this 'somebody' who stuck you with Green anti freeze? What did the Dealer do, did they fix your leak. I would think they wouldn't touch it as a warranty claim


----------



## Wingnusa (May 6, 2017)

They replaced the broken drain line. We just bought this car from a Toyota dealer and I suspect that's where it's from.


----------



## Wingnusa (May 6, 2017)

I guess I'll have to find someone to flush the crap out of it...


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

It's fine. If the colors aren't mixed, and it's entirely green, don't worry about it. Change it in 3 years vs 5 for Dexcool.

If they are mixed...that's another story.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Another good question, GM is red, everybody else is green, read the safety information on either, both can cause kidney damage if you breathe the fumes, and the freezing temperature ratios are about the same depending on the mixture ratios.

Could it be one is using a red dye and the other a green dye? Chemical composition is about the same.

Something I have never questioned before, have two bottles sitting high on my shelf, one is red, the other is green. Just read the owners manual as to what color to use. Both brag about extended life.

What I do not buy is that crazy premixed stuff, gallon of distilled water is only about 70 cents, so why should I pay almost the same price for a gallon for half water?

Who came up with that Dexcool name anyway, with engine operation temperatures in the 195-220*F range, it ain't anything like cool.


----------



## Wingnusa (May 6, 2017)

I ended up erring on the side of caution and had everything flushed and put Dexcool in. I guess I'd rather spend a few $$$ now than a lot later... Thanks for everyone's help. NickD, I'm glad they have premixed for those of us that don't have room for a lot of fluids. Gotta have more room for ammo!!


----------



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

There are green antifreezes that are "universal". I usually just stick with OE.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Gus_Mahn said:


> There are green antifreezes that are "universal". I usually just stick with OE.


If you show up at your Chevy Dealer for warranty work in your CRUZE with GREEN antifreeze they will ask you to leave and visit a 'universal' mechanic


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

NickD said:


> Another good question, GM is red, everybody else is green, read the safety information on either, both can cause kidney damage if you breathe the fumes, and the freezing temperature ratios are about the same depending on the mixture ratios.
> 
> Could it be one is using a red dye and the other a green dye? Chemical composition is about the same.
> 
> ...


I've seen green, blue, orange, red, pink, and yellow/clear-ish.

Every mfr pretty much has their own composition, but generally, you either have a OAT (organic acid technology) or HOAT (hybrid) in your car. You can buy universal things as long as it's a similar composition and the same type of coolant. 

Dex-cool is an OAT coolant. Japanese and European cars often use a HOAT, and I believe older Chrysler products do as well.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

And they all have to be Burped .....


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Wingnusa said:


> I ended up erring on the side of caution and had everything flushed and put Dexcool in. I guess I'd rather spend a few $$$ now than a lot later... Thanks for everyone's help. NickD, I'm glad they have premixed for those of us that don't have room for a lot of fluids. Gotta have more room for ammo!!


Not easy to get a 60-40 mix with premix, we can drop as far a -45*F up here, and this is absolute, on wind chill.

Orange and yellow rings a bell, but not blue or pink, with the latter, could be dexcool, with a 1-99 mix. LOL.


----------



## winks79 (Dec 20, 2013)

I think you did the right thing. If you did not put the coolant in yourself, and did not know what was added. But, using the universal coolant is fine. I've been using it since it came out, and has never given me any problems. The coolant I use is a lighter green than conventional coolant, and will mix with Dexcool without any issues for topping off. Then when I change coolant at recommended times, just drain and flush old, and add the new universal. I've done this with all my GM vehicles, and never had an issue. I even compared the ingredients on the Dexcool with that of the universal coolant I use, and it is the same, other than the color. Doesn't really matter the brand or color, just as long as it has the same ingredients. Now in the Honda Civic I own, I only using Honda blue coolant. As previously stated, they use HOAT, and I've seen folks really mess up by using other coolants in those vehicles.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> I've seen green, blue, orange, red, pink, and yellow/clear-ish.
> 
> Every mfr pretty much has their own composition, but generally, you either have a OAT (organic acid technology) or HOAT (hybrid) in your car. You can buy universal things as long as it's a similar composition and the same type of coolant.
> 
> Dex-cool is an OAT coolant. Japanese and European cars often use a HOAT, and I believe older Chrysler products do as well.


Yeah Subaru is super blue (and super expensive) and Prestone Yellow mix with anything says _*do not*_ mix with Prestone dexcool probably for that reason.


----------



## Wingnusa (May 6, 2017)

NickD said:


> Not easy to get a 60-40 mix with premix, we can drop as far a -45*F up here, and this is absolute, on wind chill.
> 
> Orange and yellow rings a bell, but not blue or pink, with the latter, could be dexcool, with a 1-99 mix. LOL.


 If we're anywhere that it's that cold we're in the wrong place!! LOL!:hellno:


----------

